# Hang a Ladder on Vinyl Fencing



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way would I ever try that!
Post a picture when you can so we can see why your even thinking about doing it that way.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Before drilling holes consider tying it to the 2 posts to determine how that weight thing works out.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forums kjones6160. 

I for one don't need a picture to see why you'd want to hang a ladder off a fence but you're proposing is not a good idea.


----------



## kjones6160 (Jun 16, 2017)

I just had an additional thought. It would be easy for me to reinforce the posts internally by driving a 1"x4" treated lumber firring strip down the inside of the hollow fence post to the ground and then use 3" long toggle bolts through the storage hanger, vinyl fence and the lumber. The posts were all set in concrete when the fence was installed. That should make it work, wouldn't you think?


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I assume you are hanging the ladder where it will be hidden. Just drive a separate hanger next to the fence and hang the ladder from that. Something similar to a hose hanger only sturdy. No need to mess with your fence
There are a lot of ornamental iron hangers if you want to get fancy.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

KJONES..... Kinda surprized everyone thinks that is somehow a stupid idea.

I'm not sure it is at all.....

Obviously depends on both 1) the sturdiness of your vinyl fencing... (that stuff comes in all sorts of differnt streangh/thickness and 2) weight of your ladder (aluminum/fiberglass/class rateing/ size)

I like your idea if you think any weakness might be in the strain of a toggle on the plastic.

I had a 32 that was heavy as He11, and I have a 20 class 3 I would not hesitate to mount.

Best


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Well you could fill the hollow post up with concrete.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have seem those crack and break due to age and weather.

I would not try it either, get two steel T posts, drive them in close to the vinyl fence but not touching it, then fashion hooks on the T posts to hang the ladder on.


ED


----------

